# Canon 7D video capabilities



## brush (Jan 11, 2012)

This head to head comparison seemed interesting. Hands on testing of the Canon 7D's video functionality as compared to a...uhh...lower priced alternative.  

[video=vimeo;13992345]http://vimeo.com/13992345[/video]

To me, I think the 7D's biggest draw back is that it only has 1 hot shoe...


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 11, 2012)

I have really never even used the video on my 7d in or my 5d2. Its almost useless to me. I am of the belief that you are either a video shooter and should use a video camera or you are a still shooter and use a still camera.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

I sid not watch the video but will respond to your comment about the hot shoe assuming you want multiple flash untis. With the 7D matched to a 580EX(s), the camera and the lights can be set wirelessly to trigger. So you can have one in the hotshoe if you like and others that are slaves. Or you dont have to have any in the shoe and still have the wireless capabilities of the flashes where you want to place them.


----------



## brush (Jan 11, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I sid not watch the video but will respond to your comment about the hot shoe assuming you want multiple flash untis. With the 7D matched to a 580EX(s), the camera and the lights can be set wirelessly to trigger. So you can have one in the hotshoe if you like and others that are slaves. Or you dont have to have any in the shoe and still have the wireless capabilities of the flashes where you want to place them.



You should watch the video when you have a second...even if you just skip straight ahead to 1:38 & watch the hot shoe comparison.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

I own the 7D already...


----------



## brush (Jan 11, 2012)

I shoot with one all the time...watch the video.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 11, 2012)

The  Barbie Cam has More inputs


----------



## Beast95 (Jan 11, 2012)

Rephargotohp said:


> The  Barbie Cam has More inputs



LOL. Keep in mind that the Barbie is underage....


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 11, 2012)

Beast95 said:


> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> > The Barbie Cam has More inputs
> ...



Barbie is 52, It's all that "plastic" surgery


----------



## Crollo (Jan 11, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I sid not watch the video



Watch the video.


----------



## sweetamber (Jan 13, 2012)

So funny!
But I think 7D rules!


----------



## Jon0807 (Jan 15, 2012)

I was seriously considering the 7d but after watching the video I'm reconsidering!


----------



## jedirunner (Jan 16, 2012)

That was one of the hidden gems of this site.  Everyone should watch that comparison ... would make camera selection so much easier. ;-)

Kevin


----------

